# ترنيمة ثمن الشراء جاااااااااااااااامدة جداااااااااااااااا



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة

دي ترنيمة اسمها " ثمن الشراء " هي ترنيمه جميلة جدا

موسيقتها روعه بجد وكلامها تحفه

واللينك اهو

http://www.4shared.com/file/72767752/5504e408/__online.html?err=no-sess


يارب تعجبكم

صلولي كتير

:smi420:


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة
هى ترنيمتى المفضلة تقريبا
​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

طب كويس الحمد لله اني قدرت اعمل حاجة

ميرسي لمرورك يا جوجو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه يا مرموره

جارى التحميل ...........


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمه يا مرموره​
> 
> جارى التحميل ...........​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## noraa (20 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على  الترنيمة


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

noraa قال:


> الف شكر على الترنيمة


 
*ميرسي يا قمر لمرورك*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## totty (21 يوليو 2009)

*جارى التحمــــــــيل

ميرسى جداااااا

ربنا يعوووضك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2009)

totty قال:


> *جارى التحمــــــــيل*​
> 
> *ميرسى جداااااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوووضك*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## peter 2008 (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

peter 2008 قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمة


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا بيتر*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## lovely dove (2 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ياقمراية علي الترنيمة 

جاري التحميل 

ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> ميرسي ياقمراية علي الترنيمة ​
> جاري التحميل ​
> ربنا يعوضك​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررررسى على الترنيمة يا مرمورة
و جارى التحميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميررررررررسى على الترنيمة يا مرمورة​*
> *و جارى التحميل*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## naro_lovely (3 أغسطس 2009)

_*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​*_


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> _*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​*_


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------

